# email issue from Excel



## trssshh (Nov 3, 2004)

HI,

I am running office 2003, I did updates to suite and can not send emails from Excel. I get a not implemented error and that Microsoft Outlook could not be started. Word works fine.

Any ideas, running Norton Antivirus and everything was working till I did the office updates.

Thanks,

Sandra


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there, see if this helps you ... http://www.vbaexpress.com/kb/getarticle.php?kb_id=97


----------



## trssshh (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

I am just trying to fix this for a friend, he just wants to be able to click on the email icon within Excel and send it the way he could before he did the office updates.

Sandra


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Is Outlook started when this error occurs? Does your friend have all of the updates (Excel & Outlook)? Any disabled items in Outlook (Help | About Microsoft Office Outlook | Disabled Items.. )?


----------



## trssshh (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, he has all of the updates I check that yesterday. No outlook is not started; but it never had to be before and word will send an email without it being started. If outlook is started it generates a different message. No disabled items in outlook.

sandra


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

What are the exact errors?


----------



## trssshh (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay...Here are the errors and this is only sending from Excel

Mail system up.

1. Cannot start Microsoft Outlook. A program error occurred, quit 
Outlook
and Microsoft Windows and then start again.

2. Microsoft Office Excel is waiting for another application to 
complete an
OLE action.

3. General Mail failure. Quit Microsoft Excel, restart the mail 
system and
try again.

Mail system down.

1. Not implemented.

2. Same as #3 above.

Mail system is Outlook

sandra


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I am not sure, but I'd suggest trying the code from the link I posted. This will see if we cannot programmatically start a hidden instance of Outlook. If it does error out as well, you may want to think about reinstalling Outlook as there may be a corruption there..


----------



## trssshh (Nov 3, 2004)

Did a detect and repair from within Excel. It set it back to defaults and in the process Outlook 2003 had to have the profile recreated. NO biggie. But now I can get to his email. I can see the pst file that has the data just can not seem to point to it. Any ideas?

sandra


----------



## trssshh (Nov 3, 2004)

email issue with outlook fixed and after all of this same problem with excel.


----------

